# Crockpot corned beef - suggestions please



## GrantsKat (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey all,
Maybe someone can give me some help here...
I have a corned beef in the crockpot(first time I have ever used the crockpot, I usually throw it in the pot on the stove) that Im making for dinner tonight. I was thinking about sauteing the cabbage with noodles and maybe some onion, instead of putting potatoes and onions in the crockpot, but I also want the flavor from the meat, so is there anyway I can incorporate the liquid that the corned beef is cooking in with the cabbage and noodles?
I hope that makes sense, lol
Thanx


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 6, 2008)

Wait until the corned beef is done...remove as much liquid as you need to cook/flavor the cabbage...


----------



## GB (Jul 6, 2008)

When I do corned beef and cabbage in my crock pot I cook the meat first and then put the cabbage into the crock pot for the last 20 minutes or so. Works well for me.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would also add the onions and cabbage at the end like GB said, then if you wanted noodles in it you add them 5 to 10 minutes before the end depending on the type of noodles.
But if you want to do it in the pan then like UB said cook the corned beef first and then use the liquids to cook up the cabbage, onion, and noodles in.


----------

